#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  file recovery

## jack

any body has software to recover deleted/overwritten files
thank you


jackSee More: file recovery

----------


## dvmar

Try Recuva from Piriform:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dvmar

Try Recuva from Piriform:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hmsplsathish

Try *recoverymyfiles.com* to recover your deleted files.

----------


## d4n_ch0j_9x

You can try use iCare data recovery. I've used this software to recover about 2GB software and game* and it's very useful for you.
Download at:



```
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




			<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
```


Have a great day!

----------

